# Hopwater- possible alternative mixer ?



## Danwood (11/10/15)

http://drinkhopwater.net

Anyone had this when visiting the US ? Or has anyone dabbled with hopping water and carbonating to use as a tonic water alternative ?
I just stumbled across the site while googling IBUs of tonic water. There's no real focus of this post, I just thought it was mildly interesting.

(I'm aware of the DIY tonic threads btw)


----------



## Bridges (11/10/15)

Funny this should come up. I've had this in my fridge for a couple of weeks I'd actually forgotten it, I may have to have a crack at it this arvo.



Proper soda apparently.


----------



## Mardoo (11/10/15)

Where'd you find that Bridges?


----------



## Bridges (11/10/15)

At Leos supermarket on Burgundy street Heidelberg, O.T. but also an excellent source of chilli sauces and irrewarra sourdough. And a heap of awesome random stuff that the monopoly don't carry. I'll drink it now.


----------



## Danwood (11/10/15)

Looks good, Bridgo.

http://propersoda.com/shop/hop-soda

Says no bitterness, but citrus/floral Cascade aroma.

Any good ?


----------



## Bridges (11/10/15)

Whiff of cascade when I cracked it, poured into a glass it's clear which is a bit odd, I was hoping for a light green or yellow. Very sweet as you'd expect from soft drink but the taste of hops isn't really there and no bitterness. It's not trying to be a beer at all I suppose and is apparently made with hops extract so it's probably like the stuff yob has which is then added to a pretty standard lemonade. Which is exactly how I'd describe it lemonade (schweppes or sprite type thing) with a citrus hint that seems a bit towards orange. It does have a bit of the hop aroma but not as strong as when first cracked. It's a nice soft drink I'd say and interesting but not worth going out of your way for. 
Hopefully one of the next couple of beverages can give me a bit more of a hop hit...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/10/15)

Oh dear


----------



## Bridges (11/10/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Oh dear


Huh???
But yeah as an alternative mixer, not sure how it'd go. Probably OK with Vodka white rum or gin. I'd say if you want hop flavoured alcoholic beverages this is the wrong direction to head.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/10/15)

Insert Hipster photo here -->


----------



## Danwood (11/10/15)

I might have a little play with a small hop/water boil next brew day, then chill and carbonate.

Nelson Sauvin boiled up, cooled, a bit of lime juice and a touch of sugar added, then carbonated. Mix with muddled mint, sugar and white rum for Mojito or just gin and lemon/lime wedges.

Possibly just the drink to start off a hot afternoon brew day... then onto the beers, obviously.


----------



## Bridges (12/10/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Insert Hipster photo here -->


Been accused of many things over the years... Never this.
I don't even have a beard and my push bikes have gears...


----------



## Airgead (13/10/15)

Hop bitters might be the go... You could use them as the base bitter flavour rather than bitter orange. A dash of hop bitters might make a G&T even better...

I can feel an experiment coming on.


----------



## pickledherring (23/1/16)

In this vein, would you reckon that non-fermented beer would make a good drop? I'm aware of non-alcoholic beers, and they're awful. I'm thinking an IPA-style wort/softdrink. I could be barking up the wrong tree, but I'm really interested in the use of hops in soft drinks/tonics/kefir.


----------

